# Two forums in one..



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

The fact most 35 owners stick to there own section, Is putting up their own project section and parts section not making it worse???

They all are built by nissan with the gtr badge slapped on their arse after all...

It's like having two forums in one...


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Maybe they need some "private" space  :chuckle:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

freakazoid3 said:


> Maybe they need some "private" space  :chuckle:


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

what happens in the back room of the 35 section stays in the 35 section 

Tib


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

I can understand a separate parts bit as the parts between 32/33/34 and the gtr dont fit each others cars. 


But i would of preferred there project section to be mixed. i think it would get a lot more users fro each side of the forum involved and learning a bit more about each others cars. 

They needed a project section tho, as the general chat area had turned into a SVM section.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I tried that and it wasn't popular. Sorry


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Mook said:


> I tried that and it wasn't popular. Sorry


I know you did Mook. 

Its a shame that others on there have no intrest in other peoples projects. 

i think the main issue is that non of them want to get there hands dirty. They prefer to drop there car off, get some pictures sent to them from SVM and then have SVM post up on the forum for them also. 

I dought most of them even know how to check there engine oil on there GTR's. 

Sadley the GTR has attracted a different breed of owners compared to what the 32/33/34 attracted back in its day. 

Maybe if i fit a 'Y' pipe to my 34 and stick a Cobb tune sticker in the window they would like it ?


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Spot on Matty....


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Anybody know what the R35 tuning scene is like in Japan? Matty32 from Newera seems to think not a lot is happening but when I saw an article about TAS, there were plenty of R35 projects on display. Maybe as more UK cars come out of warranty next year the R35 modding scene may become more diverse. Who knows.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I would rather have seen a mixed project section, enthusiasts appreciate good work so why split it up.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

blue34 said:


> I would rather have seen a mixed project section, enthusiasts appreciate good work so why split it up.


+1 :thumbsup:

I personally prefer the 32/33/34 projects as they seem a bit more varied the 35 stuff is more showcasing tuners capabilities :nervous:

Not sure who is asking for these changes in the 35 fraternity?


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

blue34 said:


> I would rather have seen a mixed project section, enthusiasts appreciate good work so why split it up.


Yeah I agree with that.:thumbsup:

I can understand different parts forums etc, general technical stuff.

I wish the General forum was united also.

Seems a bit silly to a big schism in the forum with the R35 stuff split off totally.

I can't see a need for that.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

blue34 said:


> I would rather have seen a mixed project section, enthusiasts appreciate good work so why split it up.





de wonderful said:


> ...
> I wish the General forum was united also....Seems a bit silly to a big schism in the forum with the R35 stuff split off totally...I can't see a need for that...


+3! :thumbsup:

Totally agree. I reckon there's a silent majority of R35ers who love & respect everything about Skyline GT-Rs... great engineering & tech, brilliant fun to drive or ride, fab looks and sounds, plus monster power, speed and handling. What's not to like? :bowdown1:

Petrolheads of the forum, unite! :thumbsup:

The older the R35s get and the more members meet at club events, the more peeps will mingle and make friends. I'd like to think R35ers will be getting their hands proper durty as time goes by. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

There were very few to no r35 projects in the project section. As the two halves of the forum get more familiar with each other, more integration can take place. Just wait till the R36 comes out!! Lol

Mokk


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I do think I'd spend more time looking at the 35 section when they start changing things up, as all I see are cars wrapped, or cobbs and y-pipe. No one is thinking outside the box and mixing it up. 

I know the car is pretty much new so will take time, I just hope it will happen.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Mook said:


> There were very few to no r35 projects in the project section. As the two halves of the forum get more familiar with each other, more integration can take place. Just wait till the R36 comes out!! Lol
> 
> Mokk


Why not make a common project forum right now...it would be a good way to kick-start mutual love and understanding between the R35 Owners and the rest of us?

The way things are now the two groups are just going to diverge more and more.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Bin there. Done that. Didn't work


----------



## scots-wrx (Sep 7, 2008)

Mook said:


> Bin there. Done that. Didn't work


Well as like any other forum rules it will work if its enforced.. There is to much separation on the forum like everyone says.. 35 projects should be in the general project section even tho most 35's are getting the same work done to them..


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

scots-wrx said:


> Well as like any other forum rules it will work if its enforced.. There is to much separation on the forum like everyone says.. 35 projects should be in the general project section even tho most 35's are getting the same work done to them..


Makes sense to me; a project is a project regardless of what car it is.

The 35 project forum will get little traffic and feedback....and no 32/33/34 owners are going to view it. Ok it will have some big tuner projects but nothing more grassroots and organic.

It will be a bore basically.

A combined forum where 35 and 32/33/34 owners mix it up and view each other projects, and give feedback, is miles more healthy.


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

de wonderful said:


> Makes sense to me; a project is a project regardless of what car it is.
> 
> The 35 project forum will get little traffic and feedback....and no 32/33/34 owners are going to view it. Ok it will have some big tuner projects but nothing more grassroots and organic.
> 
> ...


Totally agree de (can I call you de?  ) I think the problem is that the 32/33/34 all feel part of the same family tree but the 35 feels like the start of a new tree. It doesn't even share the same engine configuration so it's hard to see it as an evolution. I'm a big fan of modified cars all the way from Chip Foose through to Sbarro so of course I want to see what's going on with 35's, but it's so horrifically complex what with matched gearboxes, nitrogen filled tyres and exploding bonnet catches I don't think it will ever get such a grass roots following of home tuners.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I think it has also go to do with the price tag...:nervous:
Who in their right mind would "tune" a £60k car that has 480 bhp and still is/was in it's babyshoes and warranty is still on her as long as she isn't modded...

Modding a 35 is probably way more expensive aswell as the parts aren't for sale on every corner and in different states with lower pricetags...

So perhaps when they get a bit older and parts start floating about and the right peeps can snap one up cheap and turn a worn one into a trackbeast or such they WILL get interesting 

As far as I'm concerned right now they're just highpriced over-comforted heavy weighted snobcars with a way to high pricetag and even a kid that knows "need for speed underground" can steer it round the Nurburgring :chuckle: (Maybe a bit OTT but you get the picture  )


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I think its good to have the R35 stuff all in one place, So new people can find it all easily, and so people like me who want to know how they are put together only have to look in one place.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I just don't get all these types of comments and was resisting saying anything but can't anymore.

So a new uk r34 was what 55k/60k new...were they over priced snob cars when they came out too I wonder? Are they just not snob cars now because the 2nd hand value has taken 25k/30k off the new price. If you had the cash would you have bought a new 34? What makes it acceptable to have one now but perhaps not then? I fail to see the difference. 

In terms of who would tune a 35 I would say lots of real car enthusiasts with myself being one and I don't think anyone that has ever met me would call me a snob. I think you will find that there are a lot of real car enthusiasts on here that own 35's that have worked hard and saved up a lot of cash to buy one...I thinking branding everyone with the same brush on the forum is a poor show to be honest.

Now at the risk of being completely shot down here...with exceptions...it's seems like the forum members with the 32/33/34 model variants are the ones that constantly [email protected] about the 35 owners....don't think I have seen anything go the other way....why I wonder.

So how about putting all this boll£&ks to bed for once and just play nice. Are we not all meant to be car enthusiasts on here? It's getting a bit old reading all the posts a bout how 35 owners don't look at anything else blah blah blah...maybe we can get some stats on this from a mod....I read 95% of what gets posted and sure there are a lot of others doing the same.

Rant over....




freakazoid3 said:


> I think it has also go to do with the price tag...:nervous:
> Who in their right mind would "tune" a £60k car that has 480 bhp and still is/was in it's babyshoes and warranty is still on her as long as she isn't modded...
> 
> Modding a 35 is probably way more expensive aswell as the parts aren't for sale on every corner and in different states with lower pricetags...
> ...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

by giving the 35 it's own project section, it encourages 35 owners to read about and share thier cars. If Skyline owners moan in one thread about SVM this and Y-pipe that, then segregation is the simplest way to keep everybody happy. We are a long way down the road from when the 35 first came out, and in a years time we will be an ever stronger community. if you you don't like the 35, now you can avoid it, if you do like it, you can read about it in exclusive sections.. when the R36 or whatever comes out, then the 35 will start to fall further inline with the old models

simplas

mook


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

So separate but equal then?

Sure I've heard that before somewhere...:chuckle:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

This thread will of course one sided as it will likely have very few comments by r35 owners (with noticable exceptions :thumbsup

This of course is because most of them wont reply simply because they wont ever read this thead cos .............. ITS NOT IN THE 35 SECTION 

Sorry Mook but I dont follow the reasoning for splitting the projects thread.................. Did I hear correct -They didnt like it .

Didnt realise it was their forum. I mistakenly thought it was for everyone on here .

I dont mean to upset or annoy any 35 owners with that last comment and hopefully wont ......................as again most wont be reading this section anyway.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

The fact that the R32/33/34 owners are complaining and the R35 owners are happy to have a different chassis and engine segregated says a lot.....I don't see what the issue is in keeping two mutually exclusive platforms separated for ease in looking at what is specifically relevant to your car should you need some inspiration, it is only another click away to see GTR specific projects etc from skyline specific......is it that time of the month for skyline owners?


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> I just don't get all these types of comments and was resisting saying anything but can't anymore.
> 
> So a new uk r34 was what 55k/60k new...were they over priced snob cars when they came out too I wonder? Are they just not snob cars now because the 2nd hand value has taken 25k/30k off the new price. If you had the cash would you have bought a new 34? What makes it acceptable to have one now but perhaps not then? I fail to see the difference.


I've never see an R34 GTR outside a nail salon.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> segregation is the simplest way to keep everybody happy.


Yeah worked in South Africa.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

de wonderful said:


> I've never see an R34 GTR outside a nail salon.


Were you looking for them 10 years ago...sure they were there then...besides my nails look much better for the visit:thumbsup:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

The R35 is at the beginning of it's life and the Skylines are getting long in the tooth. They had the forum to themselves way back when so the 35 deserves the same opportunities

I'm not changing it because I did it once and the forum wasn't ready. Maybe next year

Mook


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> Were you looking for them 10 years ago...sure they were there then...besides my nails look much better for the visit:thumbsup:


Ha ha I'm pulling your leg a bit, but the 32/33/34 were much less 'luxo' and less bourgeois in their appeal.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Cris said:


> So separate but equal then?
> 
> Sure I've heard that before somewhere...:chuckle:


Yeah it's better now the Vampire are out of the coffin.


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Mook has decreed it so it is so.

To be fair I can see both sides. But for the moment I must side with mook. Alot of people don't like change but it is needed. I look forward to getting my 33 on the road and meeting some r35 owners


----------

